# 62' impala



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This is a 1962 Chevy SS Impala convertible built by myself, and "modelsIVlife". 

Our goal was to team up, and build a car that was show-quality, and attend shows on either side of the country with it. (which we did)

I live in Indiana...and he is in California. So we had to ship the car across country several times to complete the build and also to attend the different shows. 




modelsIVlife was on paint duty, so first thing I did was ship him the body and all the parts that needed to be color matched(chassis, engine block, etc..etc) he then shipped back the painted parts that i needed to get started. In the meantime he got to work on detailing the body.

Here are the painted parts that i got back.


















Before i could begin, i needed some chrome. So i racked up some parts, and sent them out.









I went ahead and chromed the trunk pan at this point...


















Also chromed the upper a-arms (they are molded to the chassis pan) If you look close you can see i drilled them out for the custom hydraulic cylinders that i made later on.\


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

With the chrome out at the chrome shop. I could start on the interior. 

First thing I did was mix up some custom carpet. I used two different blues, and a little bit of white (for the white threads that are in the older carpet)









Here is the dash after foiling and some painted details. 









Flocking was applied, came out matching the paint perfect









By this time, the chrome had come back from the shop (week and half turn around time!!!!)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The rims and tires were donated by "Mr. Biggs". These were before they were released by pegasus. (we felt pretty special :biggrin: lol)










Here is the frontend layed out ready to be assembled. I scratchbuilt the 8" cylinders and springs. 


















And here it is assembled

















The rearend was assembled using similar cylinders only i made them 12" 

















And with that, we had our rolling chassis!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

With the chassis finished, i moved on to complete the interior work i started earlier. 

Here are the finished front seats.









Seats and carpet could now be checked off the list!









The door panels were fun to do, and they came out just as nice...









Starting to come together now









Of course you can't control the hydraulics without switches...so i scratchbuilt a switch panel with four switches









A billet steering column with a shifter would replace the factory floor shifter


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This is where my work ended. I took the finished chassis and interior and shipped it off to California for final assembly(steering wheel got lost somewhere, but it got taken care of in california)

I don't have any buildup pics from the engine and body, but the completed pictures can speak for themselves. 

These were taken at the first show, modelfest 05 i think. The car was still missing a few final details, but it still took a first place.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

After the final details were added...i took a few new pics








































































Here it is at IPMS Roscoe Turner 2005 model show in Indiana


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 SICK man! I think thats cool of how you 2 guys could get together to build a killer ride. I was wondering, who did you go through to get your parts plated? How much was it? Thanks, keep up the mean work......


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 23 2005, 10:24 PM~3679612
> *:0 SICK man! I think thats cool of how you 2 guys could get together to build a killer ride. I was wondering, who did you go through to get your parts plated? How much was it? Thanks, keep up the mean work......
> *


Thanks man..everyone will have their chance to own this car for themselves. After this show season we will be auctioning if off.

I got a chrome plater that i send my parts too...check out http://www.chrometechusa.com It's not who i use..but you can get your parts plated there.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It's a killer ride!! can't wait to see that..other one...when it's finished! :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Great job, it looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

is the suspension positionable?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 24 2005, 11:44 AM~3683164
> *is the suspension positionable?
> *


Looks like it, it can do a three wheel? :dunno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAHA NICE THREAD PARTNER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 24 2005, 03:22 PM~3683923
> *HAHA NICE THREAD PARTNER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


It hasn't been posted here yet..so i figured what the hell :biggrin: 

btw, the car now lives at the post office until further notice :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 24 2005, 02:35 PM~3684450
> *It hasn't been posted here yet..so i figured what the hell :biggrin:
> 
> btw, the car now lives at the post office until further notice :angry:
> *


 :tears: :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 24 2005, 01:35 PM~3684450
> *It hasn't been posted here yet..so i figured what the hell :biggrin:
> 
> btw, the car now lives at the post office until further notice :angry:
> *


ok cool. pm me and tell me what they said.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 24 2005, 06:26 PM~3685145
> *ok cool. pm me and tell me what they said.
> *


i sent you an email


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

realy nice work


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

very nice car homie props on everything :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'M DIGGING THE DUECE!!!! NICE BUILD!!


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page








































































and nice fucking model man, looks real, almost too real


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looks real good :biggrin: good job bro


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 24 2005, 02:30 AM~3679663
> *
> 
> ...check out http://www.chrometechusa.com It's not who i use..but you can get your parts plated there.
> *


linkie no workie!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

then their site is down...that IS The correct link. it worked when i posted it. try later i guess.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

how did u make that carpet?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 28 2005, 05:03 PM~3708520
> *how did u make that carpet?
> *


it's called flocking. it's a powder type fuzz that you sprinkle on.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

ohhhhh thats cool do u make it ur self or do u buy it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 28 2005, 07:43 PM~3709168
> *ohhhhh thats cool do u make it ur self or do u buy it?
> *


You buy it like that










here..maybe my tutorial will help you understand it a little better..

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=14541


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

damn that shit is coming along. nice build


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loganite_@Aug 29 2005, 12:47 AM~3710884
> *damn that shit is coming along. nice build
> *


coming along? it's been finished for a long time now, lol


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Who or where sells the flocking?I remember Kens Fuzzy Fur. Are they still around?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 29 2005, 09:37 PM~3716354
> *Who or where sells the flocking?I remember Kens Fuzzy Fur. Are they still around?
> *


detail master sells it too...
http://detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merchant...ode=DM-Flocking
they sell it for 3.99, i sell it for 3.45


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sick man, when I get my Cuttie in (I need to decide what color to paint), I'll probally hit you up for some. How many colors do you carry?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 29 2005, 09:56 PM~3716515
> *Sick man, when I get my Cuttie in (I need to decide what color to paint), I'll probally hit you up for some. How many colors do you carry?
> *


any of the ones listed in that link


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

do i have to use a credit card or can i use money?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 29 2005, 10:37 PM~3716814
> *do i have to use a credit card or can i use money?
> *


we've already been through that


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 23 2005, 07:50 PM~3679338
> *After the final details were added...i took a few new pics
> 
> 
> ...



sweet ride


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

Damn 1ofaknd, that shit is beautiful. I remember when you guys first started it on the other forum. (haven't been on there in a while) I wish I had the patience to do what you do man. Great work! 

Nice. I wouldn't be surprised if it started up. :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn that shit is bad :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

TTT

We are currently entertaining offers to purchase this fine piece of art...so pm me or post up if your interested. 


note: it will come with custom marble display base that i will personally make myself!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2005, 08:47 PM~4167966
> *:biggrin:
> *




"for sale"


:roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that model is badd ass much props man,u should have no problem sellin it.
really like the detail work,everything from interior to exterior,especially the strokes and under carrage.

keep rockin.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 9 2005, 08:31 PM~4174843
> *"for sale"
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

VERY, VERY, VERY NICE.....*******************PROPZ********************* :thumbsup:

IVE SEEN VERY FEW THAT LOOK THAT PROFESSIONAL!!!!


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

how did you make those cylinders


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 13 2005, 10:15 PM~4199296
> *how did you make those cylinders
> *


scratchbuilt them out of aluminum tubing


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

So u can put some rims on and they will fit inside the space of the brakes? Glue and leave loose?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 13 2005, 11:36 PM~4199916
> *
> So u can put some rims on and they will fit inside the space of the brakes? Glue and leave loose?
> *


not sure what you mean..i just barely stuck the rims on in that pic..if you snap them on completely they brake rotors will be a lot closer to the rim


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i believe the best offer so far is 60 dollars folks


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yo I just started that same car where did you get all the chrome parts :0 did it come with your kit or did you foil them buy them else where ??????? :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 21 2005, 12:02 AM~4246341
> *Yo I just started that same car  where did you get all the chrome parts :0  did it come with your kit or did you foil them buy them else where ??????? :dunno:
> *


i sent them out to be chrome plated


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

For real you can get plastic peices plated :scrutinize:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 21 2005, 12:07 AM~4246382
> *For real you can get plastic peices plated :scrutinize:
> *


how do you think the grill on your 62 has chrome on it??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2005, 10:08 PM~4246388
> *how do you think the grill on your 62 has chrome on it??
> *


Where did you get it done at ?


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 10 2005, 05:08 AM~4175553
> *:biggrin:
> *


that is hillarious...for sale :rofl:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

PM me the prize.does it drive n how big is it?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Nov 25 2005, 02:19 PM~4275017
> *PM me the prize.does it drive n how big is it?
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

Of course it drives, just whip out the 1/25 scale keys and hop in


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the highest bid so far is 125.00


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That sounds more like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

does this car hop?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Nov 26 2005, 07:12 PM~4280330
> *does this car hop?
> *


no, it's just for show


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 25 2005, 01:49 PM~4275136
> *the highest bid so far is 125.00
> *


damn sounds good!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 29 2005, 12:25 PM~4298112
> *damn sounds good!!!!
> *


yea..but no word back from the guy :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thats not very nice....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ok...since nobody has followed through with the purchase..it's up on ebay to the highest bidder!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=6020090563


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

WTF? Did you blacklist that guy? :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 6 2005, 03:33 AM~4345944
> *WTF? Did you blacklist that guy? :angry:
> *


he doesn't reply to me...so screw him :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The car is sold!! Gonna be a merry christmas for some lucky person out there!

Fred get at me so we can get this worked out!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

How much?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 13 2005, 12:26 AM~4393242
> *How much?
> *


more then that puny 125 dollar offer, that's all i'm gonna say :biggrin: lol


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

how much did it sell for ?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2005, 09:28 PM~4393261
> *more then that puny 125 dollar offer, that's all i'm gonna say :biggrin: lol
> *



Tell me on AIM when I talk to you hoe!


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

IF ITS MORE THEN $125.00 WHY NOT JUST SAY SO EVERYONE CAN KNOW OR DO I HAVE TO WAIT AND TALK TO FRED I NOTICE THE EBAY AUCTION ENDED AT $61.00


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Dec 13 2005, 11:46 AM~4395979
> *IF ITS MORE THEN $125.00 WHY NOT JUST SAY SO EVERYONE CAN KNOW OR DO I HAVE TO WAIT AND TALK TO FRED I NOTICE THE EBAY AUCTION ENDED AT $61.00
> *


i think he ended it early


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what's the big deal?:dunno: 

anyway it didn't sell on ebay, the reserve was not met.


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 12:32 PM~4396309
> *what's the big deal?:dunno:
> 
> anyway it didn't sell on ebay, the reserve was not met.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 11:32 AM~4396309
> *what's the big deal?:dunno:
> 
> anyway it didn't sell on ebay, the reserve was not met.
> *


THE BIG DEAL IS WE BEEN HEARING ABOUT THIS CAR FOR ALMOST A YEAR NOW AND ITS FINALLY SOLD SO WHY NOT HEAR HOW MUCH IF YOU DONT WANT TO SAY THATS COOL WHEN FRED TELLS ME I'LL POST IT FOR EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO KNOW IT'S JUST THE RIGHT THING TO DO WE KNOW EVERYTHING ELSE ABOUT THE CAR WHY NOT ITS SELL PRICE I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT A DETAIL CAR SELLS FOR AND IM SURE OTHERS WOULD ALSO


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

A simply answer could be that it is non of our business nothing wrong with that. What's certainly not the right thing to do is simply not respecting that, get the info at the backdoor and telling everyone in capitol letters...now thats not cool.


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 13 2005, 12:06 PM~4396679
> *A simply answer could be that it is non of our business nothing wrong with that. What's certainly not the right thing to do is simply not respecting that, get the info at the backdoor and telling everyone in capitol letters...now thats not cool.
> *


A CHECK IT OUT LITTLE MAN IF THIS CAR WASENT TALKED ABOUT FOR A YEAR EVERYTHING FROM IT WAS A TEAM BUILD TO STEP BY STEP PICTURES FINISHED PICTURES, PICTURES OF THE CAR AT SHOWS WHAT TROPHYS IT WON ETC. ETC. AND THE FACT HE TOLD US OTHER PRICES LIKE THE $125.00 PRICE THEN I WOULD NOT HAVE SAID ANYTHING OR IF HE SAID HE WANTS TO TALK TO FRED FIRST THATS A REASON TO BACK OFF BUT AS MUCH AS THIS CAR HAS BEEN TALKED ABOUT AND PICTURES SHOWN I AND OTHERS WANT TO KNOW HOW MUCH IT SOLD FOR NO DIFFERENT THEN REAL LIFE IF YOU GO TO SHOWS AND SEE A NICE RIDE AND ITS IN THE MAGAZINE THEN THE OWNER SELLS IT EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOW WHAT IT SOLD FOR SAME WITH THIS DEUCE IF YOU DONT THEN CLOSE YOUR EYES WHEN I POST IT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn your REALLY wanting to know huh?






















ok ok...i traded it for a sack of potatoes. :biggrin:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 13 2005, 12:06 PM~4396679
> *A simply answer could be that it is non of our business nothing wrong with that. What's certainly not the right thing to do is simply not respecting that, get the info at the backdoor and telling everyone in capitol letters...now thats not cool.
> *


AND NEXT TIME MIND YOUR BUSINESS THIS IS BETWEEN ME AND 1OFAKIND DONT BACKDOOR YOUR WAY IN UNLESS YOUR HIS GIRLFRIEND OR SOMETHING THEN ITS OK CUZZ YOU WOULD BE TAKING UP FOR YOUR MAN


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 12:35 PM~4396933
> *damn your REALLY wanting to know huh?
> ok ok...i traded it for a sack of potatoes. :biggrin:
> *


YEA I WOULD I THINK IT WAS A HELL TIGHT AS RIDE I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT IT WAS WORTH TO THE SELLER


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Dec 13 2005, 03:38 PM~4396961
> * I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT IT WAS WORTH TO THE SELLER
> *


about a bushel..i tried to talk him into two bushels but he wasn't havin it. :angry:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2005, 12:40 PM~4396993
> *about a bushel..i tried to talk him into two bushels but he wasn't havin it.  :angry:
> *


IM NOT GOING TO PLAY THIS POSTING GAME WITH YOU SO MY LAST WORDS ARE WHY TELL US YOU SOLD IT IF YOUR NOT GOING TO SAY HOW MUCH WHAT GOOD IS THAT WE GET NOTHING OUT OF IT AS FAR AS PRICE ILL FIND OUT UNLESS YOU TRY AND DICK MY HOMEBOY :angry:
AND DONT PM ME AGAIN ON HOW TO BUILD MACHINED CYLINDERS THE ANSWER IS FUCK YOU :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Dec 13 2005, 03:50 PM~4397172
> *IM NOT GOING TO PLAY THIS POSTING GAME WITH YOU SO MY LAST WORDS ARE WHY TELL US YOU SOLD IT IF YOUR NOT GOING TO SAY HOW MUCH WHAT GOOD IS THAT WE GET NOTHING OUT OF IT AS FAR AS PRICE ILL FIND OUT UNLESS YOU TRY AND DICK MY HOMEBOY :angry:
> AND DONT PM ME AGAIN ON HOW TO BUILD MACHINED CYLINDERS THE ANSWER IS FUCK YOU :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> *


damn calm the fuck down dude...you take shit *WAY* to serious around here :uh:

I'm sure some shit's been said about me behind my back recently and so now you got an attitude to throw my way....that's great, i don't care. but that's no reason to get salty over some jokes. Figured you'd be bigger then that.



And i was trying to maintain some suspense with it, but your ruining it damnit!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Dec 13 2005, 01:37 PM~4396949
> *AND NEXT TIME MIND YOUR BUSINESS THIS IS BETWEEN ME AND 1OFAKIND DONT BACKDOOR YOUR WAY IN UNLESS YOUR HIS GIRLFRIEND OR SOMETHING THEN ITS OK CUZZ YOU WOULD BE TAKING UP FOR YOUR MAN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SHITTT!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :angry: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

damn this is outta hand. pm sent/


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Oh wow!!!! What a fuckin *JOKE*!



My favorite part of all is where Jevries got called "Little Man" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:




Oh yeah...I KNOW HOW MUCH IT SOLD FOR! :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 13 2005, 08:30 PM~4400544
> *Oh wow!!!! What a fuckin JOKE!
> My favorite part of all is where Jevries got called "Little Man"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh yeah...I KNOW HOW MUCH IT SOLD FOR!  :0
> *


Your right that was the funniest part... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
When you want people to mind their own business than PM is the tool of choice.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 14 2005, 12:06 AM~4402253
> *Your right that was the funniest part... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> When you want people to mind their own business than PM is the tool of choice.
> *



Yeah, cuzz its not like you know how to build shit or anything...and we all know you have *nothing* going on. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

But seriously 1low64, speaking Offtopic here: 
It is good Modellord mentioned it...and I mean this because a lot of people think this way...
Being little or big has nothing to do with how well you perform a trick or not.
You receive admiration for that but gaining respect is something else. You earn that with being who you are aside from pulling all those tricks.
Just try to respect people and their wishes and when your questioning those wishes in public expect people to respond to that hopefully they do that in a descent way like I did.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Dec 13 2005, 01:50 PM~4397172
> *IM NOT GOING TO PLAY THIS POSTING GAME WITH YOU SO MY LAST WORDS ARE WHY TELL US YOU SOLD IT IF YOUR NOT GOING TO SAY HOW MUCH WHAT GOOD IS THAT WE GET NOTHING OUT OF IT AS FAR AS PRICE ILL FIND OUT UNLESS YOU TRY AND DICK MY HOMEBOY :angry:
> AND DONT PM ME AGAIN ON HOW TO BUILD MACHINED CYLINDERS THE ANSWER IS FUCK YOU :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> *


Damn dude, lighten up. :uh:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

TO MUCH DICK SUCKEN ON THIS SITE


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

OK, NOW I'M GOING TO THROW IN MY .02, AND NO, I'M NOT TAKING SIDES!! EVERYONE KNOWS WHEN I RESPOND TO SOMETHING LIKE THIS, YOU EITHER LYAO, OR YOU GET BENT...WELL HERE GOES...

IT DONT MATTER WHETHER YOUR BIG, SMALL, MED., IT'S A FACT!=THAT YOU EARN YOUR WAY BY TREATING PEOPLE WITH RESPECT, I HAD TO LEARN THAT THE HARD WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND MOST OF YOU WHO KNOW ME KNOW THIS.....................

AND 2ND, SOME DUDE COULD HAVE THE MOST BUTT UGLY RIDE, BUT HE'LL GET MAD PROPS FROM ME CUASE OF THE EFFORT HE PUT INTO IT, NOW IF YOU HAVE A DUDE THAT'S GOT A SHIT ASS ATTITUDE, WELL THEN, FUCK 'EM.......

ALSO THERE ARE LINES NEVER TO BE CROSSED, BUT SOME PEOPLE IN LIFE JUST HAVE TO DO THAT TO SEE WHAT THE END RESULT WILL BE :uh: YEA I KNOW, I'VE DONE THAT BEFORE :uh:

SO ALL IN ALL, FUCK, JUST EVERYONE TRY TO BE COOL, IF NOT, LIKE I SAID, FUCK 'EM, GET ON WITH YOUR BUILDS/LIFE, ETC, ETC.......LIKE I ALWAY'S SAY "EVERY DOG HAS IT'S DAY!!!!!!"

AND YES, I LIKE TYPING IN CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LMAO.........  


BIG MIKE.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Dec 14 2005, 10:05 AM~4402831
> *TO MUCH DICK SUCKEN ON THIS SITE
> *


so don't come here :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Dec 14 2005, 10:35 AM~4402906
> *IT DONT MATTER WHETHER YOUR BIG, SMALL, MED., IT'S A FACT!=THAT YOU EARN YOUR WAY BY TREATING PEOPLE WITH RESPECT, I HAD TO LEARN THAT THE HARD WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I guess i gotta agree with that.

It's not good to go burning your bridges, you never know when you might have to travel them again.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Dec 14 2005, 07:35 AM~4402906
> *OK, NOW I'M GOING TO THROW IN MY .02, AND NO, I'M NOT TAKING SIDES!! EVERYONE KNOWS WHEN I RESPOND TO SOMETHING LIKE THIS, YOU EITHER LYAO, OR YOU GET BENT...WELL HERE GOES...
> 
> IT DONT MATTER WHETHER YOUR BIG, SMALL, MED., IT'S A FACT!=THAT YOU EARN YOUR WAY BY TREATING PEOPLE WITH RESPECT, I HAD TO LEARN THAT THE HARD WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Well said...and that part up there^^^ I made large is exactly what model lord isnt doing. I had seen his work before...had lots of respect for it...how can you not? Anyone who puts that much detail into a build deserves some recognition. But now that I seen him acting like a child and now just talkin shit...I lost any and all respect for him as a builder. I have nothing bad to say about him as a person since I dont know him. The thing is though...I have heard that he is a real cool guy in life...but he sure as shit doesnt reflect that here! The thing that really got me is the "There is too much dick suckin on this site." Was that said because he didnt get his way and he is pouting? Or is it because people sided with ryan and because the comment I made to Jevries? I *respect* those guys I have known them both since I got to L.I.L. and they both helped me with shit from the begining. I also admire them both for their efforts and their drive to do what they do and do it better all the time. Seems to me that *"someone"* needs an attitude check...just because your shit is nice and you been in mags dont mean shit in the big picture...you can still be a fuckin prick and lose everyones respect. Take our past experiances Mike.....all shit aside you are one of the best builders I have seen...hands down. I have seen your shit up close in the garage and kicked it with you...you were a cool fucker and I had all the respect in the world for you...then for whatever reason you started doin shit differently and we had our fall out. But now your back to the same Mike again and everything is cool. I just think some people assume that thier work is cool so they dont have to be. Like I allways say "Respect is to be earned, not to be given"


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 14 2005, 10:42 AM~4403962
> *Well said...and that part up there^^^ I made large is exactly what model lord isnt doing. I had seen his work before...had lots of respect for it...how can you not? Anyone who puts that much detail into a build deserves some recognition. But now that I seen him acting like a child and now just talkin shit...I lost any and all respect for him as a builder. I have nothing bad to say about him as a person since I dont know him. The thing is though...I have heard that he is a real cool guy in life...but he sure as shit doesnt reflect that here! The thing that really got me is the "There is too much dick suckin on this site." Was that said because he didnt get his way and he is pouting? Or is it because people sided with ryan and because the comment I made to Jevries? I respect those guys I have known them both since I got to L.I.L. and they both helped me with shit from the begining. I also admire them both for their efforts and their drive to do what they do and do it better all the time. Seems to me that "someone" needs an attitude check...just because your shit is nice and you been in mags dont mean shit in the big picture...you can still be a fuckin prick and lose everyones respect. Take our past experiances Mike.....all shit aside you are one of the best builders I have seen...hands down. I have seen your shit up close in the garage and kicked it with you...you were a cool fucker and I had all the respect in the world for you...then for whatever reason you started doin shit differently and we had our fall out. But now your back to the same Mike again and everything is cool. I just think some people assume that thier work is cool so they dont have to be. Like I allways say "Respect is to be earned, not to be given"
> *


I GOTTA GIVE IT TO YOU 1LOW NICELY PUT I AGREE, AND WHAT YOU HEARD ABOUT ME IS TRUE I AM A VERY COOL GUY IF YOU'LL LOOK BACK AT THE POST I NEVER BAD MOUTHED 1OFAKND INFACT I SAID THAT 62 WAS SICK AS FUCK AND IN OTHER TOPICS I SAID HOW HE BUILDS SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES AND EVEN ASKED HIM IF I COULD TAKE THE WHITE 59 OUT FOR THE WEEKEND LOL I GOT HEATED BECAUSE I THOUGHT 1OFAKND WAS TRYING TO BE A SMART ASS WITH ME MAYBE I TOOK IT WRONG I NEVER MET THE GUY HE COULD BE THE FUNNY TYPE SOME GUYS ARE FUNNY AND SOME ARE MORE SERIOUS KNOW WHAT I MEAN I DONT KNOW HIM PERSONALLY AS FAR AS JEVRIES I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING HE HAS BUILT SO THE LITTLE MAN LINE WAS JUST HOW I STARTED OFF MY SENTENCE DUDE COULD BE SICK AS FUCK I DONT KNOW, SO LIKE I TOOK 1OFAKND WRONG I THINK YOU KINDA TOOK ME WRONG ALSO, EITHER WAY IF 1OFAKND AND JEVRIES IS COOL WITH SQUASHING THIS SHIT IM FOR IT LETS GET BACK TO BUILDING SWEET AS RIDES IF THIS WORKS WE HAVE 1LOW TO THANK FOR IT YOUR OFFICIALY THE REFFERE WHEN SHIT STARTS :biggrin: 

OH I PUT THIS IN A POST AND DIDNT PM YOU SO EVERYONE CAN SEE CUZZ ANYBODY CAN TRY AND MAKE THINGS COOL BEHIND CLOSED DOORS BUT TO DO IT IN FRONT OF EVERYONE IS THE REAL MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

now this is how it suppose to be..

every one getting along.. :thumbsup: well its a start..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

feel da luv!

Looks like we can chalk it up to a misunderstanding, I hate seeing shit like this happen


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Dec 14 2005, 01:58 PM~4405582
> *I GOTTA GIVE IT TO YOU 1LOW NICELY PUT I AGREE, AND WHAT YOU HEARD ABOUT ME IS TRUE I AM A VERY COOL GUY IF YOU'LL LOOK BACK AT THE POST I NEVER BAD MOUTHED 1OFAKND INFACT I SAID THAT 62 WAS SICK AS FUCK AND IN OTHER TOPICS I SAID HOW HE BUILDS SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES AND EVEN ASKED HIM IF I COULD TAKE THE WHITE 59 OUT FOR THE WEEKEND LOL I GOT HEATED BECAUSE I THOUGHT 1OFAKND WAS TRYING TO BE A SMART ASS WITH ME MAYBE I TOOK IT WRONG I NEVER MET THE GUY HE COULD BE THE FUNNY TYPE SOME GUYS ARE FUNNY AND SOME ARE MORE SERIOUS KNOW WHAT I MEAN I DONT KNOW HIM PERSONALLY AS FAR AS JEVRIES I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING HE HAS BUILT SO THE LITTLE MAN LINE WAS JUST HOW I STARTED OFF MY SENTENCE DUDE COULD BE SICK AS FUCK I DONT KNOW, SO LIKE I TOOK 1OFAKND WRONG I THINK YOU KINDA TOOK ME WRONG ALSO, EITHER WAY IF 1OFAKND AND JEVRIES IS COOL WITH SQUASHING THIS SHIT IM FOR IT LETS GET BACK TO BUILDING SWEET AS RIDES IF THIS WORKS WE HAVE 1LOW TO THANK FOR IT YOUR OFFICIALY THE REFFERE WHEN SHIT STARTS  :biggrin:
> 
> OH I PUT THIS IN A POST AND DIDNT PM YOU SO EVERYONE CAN SEE CUZZ ANYBODY CAN TRY AND MAKE THINGS COOL BEHIND CLOSED DOORS BUT TO DO IT IN FRONT OF EVERYONE IS THE REAL MAN :thumbsup:
> *







 Cool shit bro...glad you understood what I was saying. I'm sure Ryan and Jevries both will understand as well. Ryan is one of those funny guys...I remember when I first met him on here he allways had something smart to say...but 98% of the time he was just bein funny and I didnt realise it. Ryan is honestly one of the coolest guys I have met on here...and I have met *alot* of people on here. So like Poppa said...we'll chock this up to miscommunication and move on.  


Also...Fred was told how much the car sold for and he got in contact with me in the PM's and the price he told me, was the price it sold for. 



And one more thing. www.jevries.com :thumbsup:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 14 2005, 05:33 PM~4407019
> * Cool shit bro...glad you understood what I was saying. I'm sure Ryan and Jevries both will understand as well. Ryan is one of those funny guys...I remember when I first met him on here he allways had something smart to say...but 98% of the time he was just bein funny and I didnt realise it. Ryan is honestly one of the coolest guys I have met on here...and I have met alot of people on here. So like Poppa said...we'll chock this up to miscommunication and move on.
> Also...Fred was told how much the car sold for and he got in contact with me in the PM's and the price he told me, was the price it sold for.
> And one more thing. www.jevries.com :thumbsup:
> *


IM GLAD THINGS ARE COOL I CHECKED OUT THAT LINK WELL I DO BELIVE I WAS CORRECT HE BUILDS SOME SICK AS RIDES HOPPERS RC HOPPERS ON TOP OF THAT I DIDNT REALIZE THIS WAS THE CAT FROM LRB MUCH RESPECT JEVRIES KEEP IT UP 

OH YEA FRED TOLD ME THE PRICE LAST NIGHT BUT 1OFAKND OR FRED CAN POST IT WHEN THERE READY NICE SALE PRICE HE SAID IT WAS TO A DUDE OUT HERE THATS SOME LUCK CAT


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Dec 14 2005, 06:56 PM~4407214
> *IM GLAD THINGS ARE COOL I CHECKED OUT THAT LINK WELL I DO BELIVE I WAS CORRECT HE BUILDS SOME SICK AS RIDES HOPPERS RC HOPPERS ON TOP OF THAT I DIDNT REALIZE THIS WAS THE CAT FROM LRB MUCH RESPECT JEVRIES KEEP IT UP
> 
> OH YEA FRED TOLD ME THE PRICE LAST NIGHT BUT 1OFAKND OR FRED CAN POST IT WHEN THERE READY NICE SALE PRICE HE SAID IT WAS TO A DUDE OUT HERE THATS SOME LUCK CAT
> *


No problem man, everything is cool...and even when you did know who I was or what I do you can still call me a little man... :biggrin:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 15 2005, 02:47 AM~4409618
> *No problem man, everything is cool...and even when you did know who I was or what I do you can still call me a little man... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: little man with BIG skills


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Well its been a little while since I've been on here but I'm glad that everybody put their prides behind them and squashed the beef!!!!! It takes bigger men to do that. I've known Jay for quite some time now and yes he's a very humble dude and a great friend of mine. Lets just keep building and keep the lowrider models alive!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 5 2006, 12:19 PM~4553522
> *Well its been a little while since I've been on here but I'm glad that everybody put their prides behind them and squashed the beef!!!!! It takes bigger men to do that. I've known Jay for quite some time now and yes he's a very humble dude and a great friend of mine. Lets just keep building and keep the lowrider models alive!!
> *


hey you never told me if you got the check or not


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2006, 09:30 AM~4553610
> *hey you never told me if you got the check or not
> *


oh shit sorry bro yes I did. its cashed and gone!!!! hahaha


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 5 2006, 02:53 PM~4554541
> *oh shit sorry bro yes I did. its cashed and gone!!!! hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: I was gonna tell you not to spend it all in one place, but too late!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2006, 12:06 PM~4554604
> *:roflmao:  I was gonna tell you not to spend it all in one place, but too late!
> *


yeah too bad it wasn't for pleasure. I payed 2 bills with it.


----------

